# Webserver: Intel oder AMD?



## mr_d2254 (20. Juni 2002)

Was is besser fürn webserver:

Intel Celeron 1.3 GHZ, 512MB RAM

oder:

AMD Duron 1 GHZ, 512MB RAM?


----------



## dPo2000 (28. Juni 2002)

der duron, da allgemein bessere performance...

der celeron stinkt einfach


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juni 2002)

Wenn mann nicht gerade ein Webserver für mehrere massig besuchte Webseiten aufzieht dann reicht auch ein 200 MHz rechner mehr als genug.


----------



## Spacemonkey (1. Juli 2002)

Ich denke mal wenn man nen richtigen Webserver will mit guter Hardware, dann sollte man einen Intel nehmen, die sind im Serverbereich immer noch besser als AMD, die mehr auf privatleute zielen.


----------



## mr_d2254 (1. Juli 2002)

Ja ich hab mich jetzt auch für den celeron entschieden.

@HolyFly: Ich will den server mit anderen teilen... daher muss er schon ein bisschen mehr aushalten können.


----------



## schoko (1. Juli 2002)

*jep*

jo denk schon das das die bessere wahl war ...


----------



## dPo2000 (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Ich denke mal wenn man nen richtigen Webserver will mit guter Hardware, dann sollte man einen Intel nehmen, die sind im Serverbereich immer noch besser als AMD, die mehr auf privatleute zielen. *



ehm *hust* - verhöhnst du gerade ibm's neue amd strategie ? 


ich will hier keinen amd vs. intel streit anzetteln... ist nur meine
meinung das ich deiner widerspreche ;]


mfg
dpo


----------

